# ¿¿ Acelerometro, brújula, giróscopo ??



## Zuri (Mar 22, 2010)

Hola!

Estoy trabajando en un proyecto que consiste en lo siguiente: se van a colocar unos sensores en las extremidades del cuerpo, para empezar en los brazos. Los movimientos que realice las persona serán monotorizados en una pantalla, mediante un ávatar que realice los mismos movimientos. Para determinar estos movimientos, se pensó en utilizar acelerómetros, pero no es suficiente, ya que tambien se necesitaría alguna brújula o giróscopo...

Si alguien entiende del tema, estaría muy agradecida


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2010)

Aquí se habló algo del tema
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/electronica-rov-submarino-12136/


----------



## Zuri (Mar 23, 2010)

Gracias! He leido todo lo que comentaisteis, pero aún así sigo teniendo mis dudas: en estos momentos dispongo del acelerómetro MMA7455L, que estoy suponiendo que con el voy a poder determinar los movimientos más básicos de un brazo, como levantarlo al frente, a un lado y atrás por ejemplo. Pero el  problema está en que el aceleómetro no sabe en que dirección estás haciendo el movimiento, por eso pensé en una brújula electrónica. Con respecto al giróscopo, no se como funciona, ni si me sería útil.

Si alguien tiene conocimientos...estaría muy agradecida.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 24, 2010)

Zuri: Lo que consultas se hace con una camara de video, una PC y el sujeto lleva pegados unos tags de colores en manos, brazos, cuerpo, etc. que son reconocidos por un software a traves de la camara. El programa de la PC hace un procesamiento de imagenes y hace lo que quieres.

Mira esto: http://www.simi.com/en/

Saludos


----------



## Zuri (Mar 25, 2010)

Gracias, lo que pasa que el proyecto consiste en utilizar el acelerómetro.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 25, 2010)

Con accelerometros es dificil ya que se pierde el punto de referencia.

Personalmente creo que es un proyecto demasiado dificil y de resultados pobres, pregunta si puedes modificar el proyecto.

Un ejemplo de aplicacion de los accelometros es la utilizacion para los bomberos para conocer su ubicacion, utilizan accelerometros ayudados con una brujula y un gps.


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 25, 2010)

Las plataformas inerciales son complicadas, y generalmente conllevan un gran trabajo de programación y HW. Unos giróscopos podrían serte útiles también.

Y para rematar la faena, si no hay problemas ni de corrientes ni de metales en las proximidades, ST tiene unos acelerómetros I2C con magnetómetros triaxiales a la vez, con lo que se puede hacer una 'brújula 3D'. Si se monta en un modulito que sólo lleve este integrado y la comunicación, para mantener corrientes lejos, te pueden ser de utilidad.

Por cierto, para finales de Abril tendré unos pocos modulitos similares sólo con el magnetómetro triaxial por I2C. Igual te interesan.


----------



## Zuri (Mar 25, 2010)

Pero el mando de la wii funciona mediante un acelerómetro y una barra sensora que se coloca en la tv para detectar la posicion no???


----------



## herri (Mar 25, 2010)

tiopepe123, supongo que si Zuri está haciendo ese proyecto con un acelerómetro, una de las opciones no creo que sea dejar de usar el acelerómetro. Y claro que será dificil, pero......"demasiado dificil"???? "resultados pobres"???? 

Yo el problema que veo es el precio de los elementos asociados al proyecto, véase brújulas electronicas, giróscopos etc.

Sabéis de webs que los vendan, para poder mirar precios?


----------



## Zuri (Mar 25, 2010)

En un principio, solo se utilizaría para hacer cuatro movimientos básicos, como levantar y bajar la mano, orientado la mano, bien para los lados, para arriba y para abajo. Y con la brújula, lo que se haría es saber la posición con respecto al norte en grados, para saber si la mano se ha levantado hacia adelante, un lateral, atrás...


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 25, 2010)

La 'nueva versión' del mando de la Wii precisamente es como el de la vieja al que se le han añadido giróscopos.

En Sparkfun, Digikey, Farnell, Amidata o RS se pueden encontrar sensores, pero ¿más baratos que el nunchuck? Este último, con conexión I2C, cuesta menos de 20€ y lleva los tres acelerómetros. No cuesta tanto de conectar y para hacer unas pruebas sale fácil.

La sensibilidad, el offset que añade la temperatura y varios otros factores no lo hacen muy adecuado para la navegación, pero si los movimientos son relativamente bruscos, entonces sí que sirve. Pero hay que probar, y desarrollar el software, que es la parte más difícil, aunque lo planteado no parece ser nada del otro mundo.

Aún así, para giros, son los giróscopos lo que interesa, no los acelerómetros.


----------



## Zuri (Mar 26, 2010)

He buscado en Sparkun, Digikey, Farnell, Amidata y Rs, pero solo he encontrado hasta de dos ejes. Si alguien puede ayudarme, estaría muy agradecida


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 26, 2010)

Que yo sepa, de momento, todavía no hay de tres ejes en el mismo encapsulado. Yo he puesto uno de dos ejes (picth and roll) y otro de uno (yaw). Ambos de ST, LY530 y LPR530. Digikey.


----------



## Zuri (Mar 26, 2010)

He encontrado este: http://www.st.com/stonline/products/families/sensors/l3g4200d.htm


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 26, 2010)

Que Chuli. Una pena que esté todavía en fase de muestras, presuntamente sólo por 'clientes selectos' (léase Nintendo, Apple, etc). Aún tardará en llegar al público general, y aún más en llegar a distribuidores como Digikey.


----------



## Zuri (Mar 29, 2010)

Donde has leido que aún no está de venta al público?

Parece que entiendes de girósocopos, para mi en cambio es un mundo nuevo que estoy empezando a conocer. Ya comenté en mi primer post de que trataba mi proyecto, y estaba buscando un acelerómetro de 3 ejes. Miré en digikey, Saprfun, Farnell y Amidata RS, pero nada de nada. 

Los que he encontrado han sido:

- ADIS16405 de silica
- L3G4200D de ST
- ADIS16362 de silica
- ADIS 16350 de analog devices

Tambien encontre aquí: http://invensense.com/mems/products.html

Lo que no se, son los precios ya que les he escrito, pero no han contestado. Si me podeis echar una mano...


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 29, 2010)

En el link que pusiste del mismo ST ponía la fase (status) en que se encuentra, y muy clarito, ponía muestras. Fíjate donde pone a la izquierda Orderable Part Number, y lo que pone a la derecha, bajo Status.

Claro que esto es algo que se aprende a encontrar rápido después de varios años de experiencia, y que no se ve tan fácilmente. Es muy normal que lo hayas pasado por alto si no tienes experiencia (que es lo que presupongo al decir que estás en tu proyecto final de carrera).

En la situación actual, dudo mucho que encuentres nada similar de ningún fabricante y de disponibilidad inmediata. Si no está en Digikey o Sparkfun, necesitarás un buen contacto en el distribuidor en España. Prueba en Venco Electrónica.

Precios, pues espera que estén entre 10 y 30€ cada uno, según donde los consigas y cuantos.

Por cierto, mi experiencia con comonentes en esta fase es muy variada, y va desde los productos que tardan años en ser comercializados, como productos que en una semana están en lista de compra. Espérate cualquier cosa.


----------



## Zuri (Mar 30, 2010)

El problema que tengo es que la mayoría dan salida analógica, y yo lo quiero con salida digital.


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 30, 2010)

¿¿?? ¿Se puede saber porque tiene que ser digital? Generalmente, primero sacan las versiones analógicas, y luego les van añadiendo circuitería, como el interfaz digital (con un conversor AD interno más el correspondiente interfaz).

Si el triaxial analógico aún no ha salido al mercado, el digital aún tardará más. Además, la mayoría de micros hoy en día llevan ADC.

Si lo que quieres es probar, cómprate un Wiimote última generación (los que llevan los giróscopos incluidos), y una interfaz bluetooth, 'y a jugar'. Hay drivers por Internet que te permiter usarlo desde Windows, bajo C# Express (gratuito), y para hacer unas pruebas y 'ensuciarte las manos' hay más que de sobras. Pruebas de concepto, que suele ser la primera fase de este tipo de proyectos.


----------



## Zuri (Abr 9, 2010)

En invensense ya está disponible un giróscopo de tres ejes con salida digital, el ITG- 3200.


----------



## Zuri (Abr 12, 2010)

No entiendo muy bien, en funcionamiento y diferencias entre ambas. Necesito una de las dos para incluirlo en un sistema de seguimiento y reconocimiento de movimiento. Digamos, que por ejemplo tendríamos en el brazo un acelerómtro, giróscopo y una brujula o magnetómetros. Los movimiento que un humano realice con el brazo, deberán de monotorizarse en pantalla.


----------



## x3ro (May 12, 2010)

Yo Estoy haciendo algo parecido, pero necesito es leer los 3 ejes, utilizo un acelerometro MMA7455L y pues poco entiendo, ademas a mi parecer es mas facil utilizar los analogicos por que manejar I2C y SPI, pues en 10 dias llegan los acelerometros, cualquier cosa o avance lo pasare


----------



## mcpiebot (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola, que tal?

Hay una diferencia substancial entre cada elemento. 

La brujula electronica te puede ser util, pero es muy costosa y necesitas hacer calculos
algo complejos para obtener la direccion si es que la brujula no se encuentra en paralelo horizonte, o sea, si no esta derechita al piso puedes tener falsas lecturas.
No te la recomiendo.

Actualmente existen giroscopios de 3 ejes, sparkfun cuenta con versiones tanto analogicas como digitales. estos giroscopios te reportaran la cantidad de giro instantaneo
que se genere en el sistema, asi que en tu software tienes que ir "sumando" los giros para obtener la posicion real.

En el caso de los acelerometros, el problema es que miden como dice su nombre, la aceleración y cuando se empieza a generar un movimiento, la aceleración se mide como un pico que en tu software tienes que discriminar, la ventaja es que después del movimiento, obtienes la posición real del objeto en reposo, así que si en un momento dado mides la posición en x,y y z, tendrás la posición real.

Para tu proyecto yo usaría 2 acelero metros por grado de libertad, así podrías discriminar movimientos reales de picos de aceleración.

Las otras dos opciones son viables pero caras.

Saludos!


----------



## hcluf (Jul 26, 2010)

no te recomiendo comprar en sparkfun no cumplen con los envios internacionales soy de argentina compre pague con tarjeta pero nunca me llego el pedido cuando hice los reclamos no me dieron respuesta me enviaron un email diciendo que como era un envio internacional ellos no se responsabilizan por nada


----------



## Albert81 (Jul 26, 2010)

x3ro dijo:


> Yo Estoy haciendo algo parecido, pero necesito es leer los 3 ejes, utilizo un acelerometro MMA7455L y pues poco entiendo, ademas a mi parecer es mas facil utilizar los analogicos por que manejar I2C y SPI, pues en 10 dias llegan los acelerometros, cualquier cosa o avance lo pasare



Para mi proyecto voy a utilizar el acelerómetro triaxial de bajo coste ADXL3xx, quizás te sirva.


----------



## golumx (Jul 28, 2010)

Yo sigo pegandome con los acelerometros y los giroscopos, creeme cuando te digo que no es tan facil comunicarse con los digitales, como te comentaba el amigo mcpiebot, los acelerometros te indican la aceleracion en cada sentido, cuando esta en reposo nos da la inclinacion en cada eje por que la unica aceleracion a la que esta sometido es la de la gravedad, pero aunque se encuentre sometido a aceleraciones podemos seguir conociendo la posicion. Si a los valores de aceleracion que se obtienen en cada eje los derivamos respecto del tiempo, obtendremos la velocidad a la que se mueve y si lo volvemos a derivar respecto del tiempo (segunda derivada) obtendremos la distancia recorrida por lo que podremos conocer su posicion. El problema surge cuando la orientacion del acelerometro no es fija, pero para eso se inventaron los giroscopos, estos nos dan la velocidad angular a la que se mueve el giroscopo, por lo que si tomamos este valor y lo derivamos respecto del tiempo obtendremos el angulo qirado en cada eje por lo que podremos conocer las rotaciones a las que se ha visto sometido el acelerometro y asi poder transformar los datos obtenidos del sistema relativo del acelerometro y del giroscopo (ambos han de tener el mismo sistema de referencia) a nuestro sistema de coordenadas absoluto. La cosa se complica un poco mas, los datos obtenidos en bruto hay que transformarlos y corregir las desviaciones de uno con los datos obtenidos del otro y al contrario, esto se hace por medio de algun tipo de filtro, yo personalmente me estoy partiendo la cara con el filtro Kalman, pero hay otros.
Si sigues interesado busca en internet informacion sobre los filtros mezcladores de datos, sobre unidades de medida inercial, robots equilibristas o sobre dos ruedas y pendulos invertidos.
Espero que este royo te aclare algo.


----------



## Beamspot (Ago 4, 2010)

Hoy por hoy, los GPS más presentables realizan la navegación a partir de los acelerómetros y giróscopos, y eliminan la deriva a largo plazo mezclando la medida del GPS. La mezcla se hace según Kalman. Y de sencillo, nada de nada. Mates y potencia de cálculo.

Aún así, mi física está algo oxidada, pero si mal no recuerdo, la aceleración de integra para obtener la velocidad. Y al integrar, el error de medida se suele multiplicar por el tiempo de integración. Y al volver a integrar para obtener la posición, el error de medida se vuelve a multiplicar por el tiempo. Así los errores y derivas de los acelerómetros incrementan el error con el tiempo al cuadrado. Eso significa que en un tiempo muy corto van estupendos, per a medida que pasa éste, el error se vuelve garrafal. 

Justo al revés que con los GPS. Si mantienes en la misma posición un GPS durante un tiempo largo, haciendo la media de todas las medidas, obtienes una precisión más buena cuanto más tiempo pasas. Eso hace que dichos sistemas sean complementarios.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 4, 2010)

Freescale tiene accelometros DIGTALES de 3 ejes a precios razonables y placas de pruebas ademas de los tipicos samples, pero cuidado con el encapsulado que es smd, aunque yo lo he soldado en una placa de pcb sin demasiados problemas.

Creo que lo mejor es comprar un mando de WII y mediante bluetool testear el tema, lo veo muy muy complicado.


----------



## Beamspot (Ago 5, 2010)

Además, el wii motion plus incluye giróscopos, por tanto se puede probar fácilmente con un simple ordenador, y sin gastarse ni mucho dinero ni mucho tiempo montando nada. Enchufar y a programar, que es fácil empezar, y difícil obtener el resultado deseado.


----------



## golumx (Ago 8, 2010)

Lo mismo que explicas de la mezcla entre las señales del giroscopo-acerometro y la posicion gps, se hace entre el giroscopo y acelerometro. Haber si me explico, la aceleracion angular se mide varias veces por cada vez que se mide la aceleracion y a traves de un flitro kalman se corrige la posicion leida del giroscopo que aungue es muy preciso como bien se comenta acumula mucho error y a la posicion leida del giroscopo se le corrigen las aceleraciones parasitas a traves de los datos obtenidos del giroscopo..... es facil decirlo, un poco mas complicado entenderlo y bastante dificil programarlo. Si te interesa profundizar en el tema te sugiero que que busque informacion sobre proyectos de pilotos automaticos para helicopteros de radiocontrol, robot equilibristas, pendulos invertidos y sageways caseros.


----------

